# Toronto s.s. get together vol.2



## velocity (Apr 26, 2008)

hey everyone! 
canuck brian and i were hatching a plot to have another get together. any one interested? it was a good time last time. we were thinking june 28/29. that way everyone has plenty of notice.lol hopefully scott will be back so as not to miss this one...

lots of cool 7's and 8's and plenty of room. frame of reference

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...o-ss-org-get-together-56k-lol.html#post719068

that's the picstory from last time
anyway let me know


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 26, 2008)

Possibly, depending on my schedule...


----------



## BigM555 (Apr 27, 2008)

I might be in if I can swing it with my studies. Trying to get my MBA and the current course is kicking my ass a bit.

The break would be great though.

BigM555


----------



## darren (Apr 27, 2008)

I'd be up for another get-together.


----------



## velocity (Apr 27, 2008)

awesome! let's see how many people we get


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 27, 2008)

i'd be up for it but i still don't have my 7 yet


----------



## velocity (Apr 27, 2008)

we won't hold it against ya


----------



## Kronpox (Apr 27, 2008)

I'll come to this one if I can make it. I'll bring the Lundgrenized Agile of doom


----------



## canuck brian (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm obviously down. I have wheels available if someone in the downtown core needs a ride out.


----------



## Orosz (Apr 27, 2008)

yea im in aswell if i can get a ride somehow getting out to t.o. isnt the problem for me it's getting around t.o. that poses a problem lol


----------



## BigM555 (Apr 27, 2008)

Orosz said:


> yea im in aswell if i can get a ride somehow getting out to t.o. isnt the problem for me it's getting around t.o. that poses a problem lol



No worries man. Velocity's place was easy to find and get to.


----------



## shredder777 (Apr 28, 2008)

Im down, although im without a 7, unfortunately.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Apr 28, 2008)

More people on this site should have get togethers like this. I'm many, many miles away from Cananda.  I want to jam.


----------



## canuck brian (Apr 28, 2008)

shredder777 said:


> Im down, although im without a 7, unfortunately.



Velocity's got more than enough to go around!


----------



## Trespass (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm down south in Chatham area right now. Might be able to get down there. If so, Brian you better bring that 8


----------



## shredder777 (Apr 28, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> Velocity's got more than enough to go around!



Right on!


----------



## canuck brian (Apr 28, 2008)

Trespass said:


> I'm down south in Chatham area right now. Might be able to get down there. If so, Brian you better bring that 8



I'll bring the 8, but you guys gotta keep in mind it was the first one i did! I'm practically embarrassed to have it in public now - I *might* have it's replacement done by the end of june...we'll have to see.


----------



## velocity (Apr 28, 2008)

brian's being modest. i really dig his eight. it feels better to me than the rg2228 i had.


----------



## Trespass (Apr 28, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> I'll bring the 8, but you guys gotta keep in mind it was the first one i did! I'm practically embarrassed to have it in public now - I *might* have it's replacement done by the end of june...we'll have to see.



Hey, if you don't like it so much... Perhaps I could remove it from your place for a nominal fee? My rates are affordable you know


----------



## rvoteary (Apr 28, 2008)

All I've really got is the s7, but I could probably go.


----------



## velocity (Apr 28, 2008)

if anyone's getting brian's 8 it's me...


----------



## Abhorred (Apr 28, 2008)

I'd really like to go, but I'm not sure that I can take on the expenses of travel/hotel/food. 

I'd try to organize one in Ottawa, but there's so few of us around here.


----------



## Trespass (Apr 28, 2008)

velocity said:


> if anyone's getting brian's 8 it's me...



I declare we have a guitar battle that will level whole city blocks of Toronto, climaxing atop the C.N. Tower


----------



## velocity (Apr 28, 2008)

in beavis voice "dude, you said climax"


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 28, 2008)

Trespass said:


> I declare we have a guitar battle that will level whole city blocks of Toronto, climaxing atop the C.N. Tower



I've always wanted to climax atop the CN Tower  Preferably on that glass floor thingy, that'd be wild.


----------



## Abhorred (Apr 28, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> I've always wanted to climax atop the CN Tower  Preferably on that glass floor thingy, that'd be wild.



Climax _off _the CN Tower and whoever happens to be passing by will be, as they say, fucked.


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 28, 2008)

Abhorred said:


> Climax _off _the CN Tower and whoever happens to be passing by will be, as they say, fucked.



Literally _and_ figuratively


----------



## velocity (Apr 28, 2008)

lmfao!!!!


----------



## Orosz (Apr 29, 2008)

BigM555 said:


> No worries man. Velocity's place was easy to find and get to.


 
Alright cuz im gunna be bussing into t.o. from hamilton so is it very far from union station??


----------



## darren (Apr 29, 2008)

Orosz said:


> Alright cuz im gunna be bussing into t.o. from hamilton so is it very far from union station??



It's a bit of a hike from Union out to Brampton.


----------



## velocity (Apr 29, 2008)

Orosz said:


> Alright cuz im gunna be bussing into t.o. from hamilton so is it very far from union station??



get off at port credit go station. and take mississauga transit in from there. it'll definitely be quicker


----------



## darren (Apr 29, 2008)

Actually, if i can swing the wife's car, i may be able to give you a ride from Bronte. We can maybe coordinate rides closer to the actual date.


----------



## Orosz (Apr 30, 2008)

yea i prolly shoulda fiigured out exactly where it is BEFORE i blindly try and plan a way out there lol


----------



## canuck brian (May 13, 2008)

So what's the deal folks? We doing the 28th/29th?


----------



## Kronpox (May 13, 2008)

I could potentially do that date, I'm actually off that weekend. Could bring the custom agile 8 if it's done by then


----------



## velocity (May 13, 2008)

28/29th works for me...


----------



## djpharoah (May 14, 2008)

darren said:


> It's a bit of a hike from Union out to Brampton.


Im sure he can grab a GO bus from Union. I used to take one from Union to Square 1 in 'Sauga


----------



## canuck brian (May 14, 2008)

djpharoah said:


> Im sure he can grab a GO bus from Union. I used to take one from Union to Square 1 in 'Sauga



I'll be driving so whoever needs a ride from toronto can hitch with me.


----------



## Orosz (May 14, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> I'll be driving so whoever needs a ride from toronto can hitch with me.


 
If i could grab a ride with you from t.o. that would be great and will make things alot easier


----------



## DiezelMonster (May 15, 2008)

I'd be in this time, I missed the last one and wanted to go so this time I'll commit to comin out, looks like it was alot of fun last time!


----------



## canuck brian (Jun 8, 2008)

Ite - 'nuff talkin - I just talked to Art and looks like we're going to gun for the 28th. I'll update this post with the people that have confirmed.

Also - Art - I'll bring the mahogany 6 string kramer body out with me and the two Duncan JB-7's.

Currently down with this:

Canuck Brian (moi)
Velocity (Art)
Kronpox


----------



## Shawn (Jun 8, 2008)

Damn, that is alot of nice guitars.


----------



## velocity (Jun 10, 2008)

all right! i think darren said he'd come again. i'll get mark (piledriver) to come again. big mike, you coming? allen has to come too. maybe scott can find his way.lol. everybody let us know. same as last time, pm me for directions and contact numbers...

be there, or be the bee gees


----------



## Concerto412 (Jun 10, 2008)

I would be up for this, just have to figure out transportation... and make sure i dont work that w/e...


----------



## Trespass (Jun 10, 2008)

Need to figure out transport, might not happen.


----------



## canuck brian (Jun 11, 2008)

Anyone who needs transport from Toronto can come with me.

And you need to bring that Stiletto.


----------



## canuck brian (Jun 15, 2008)

bumpy!


----------



## Kronpox (Jun 15, 2008)

what time are we talking about here? I want to come but I also need to go to band practice that night which is in Markham. If this is early enough that I could make an appearance and still get out there for 7 or 8 then I'm down.


----------



## Trespass (Jun 15, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> Anyone who needs transport from Toronto can come with me.
> 
> And you need to bring that Stiletto.



So far things are looking bad for this date. Family shit, something about going to the states for Florida, and I personally am not sure about work (I have to afford these pretty guitars, jah?). 

I'll give you a better update when I can


----------



## canuck brian (Jun 15, 2008)

Kronpox said:


> what time are we talking about here? I want to come but I also need to go to band practice that night which is in Markham. If this is early enough that I could make an appearance and still get out there for 7 or 8 then I'm down.



Well the last one went till 2 in the morning. Youz can make it!


----------



## canuck brian (Jun 18, 2008)

Bouncing it up again = come on people!


----------



## Kronpox (Jun 18, 2008)

Fuck it, I've got to bail. My band's getting ready for a show next month and if I don't practice that weekend then it's going to be another three weeks before we can practice again. 

I'll be there next time


----------



## darren (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm going to have to say i'm a solid "maybe" for the 28th/29th. I'm having a big family get-together on July 1, so that weekend has me doing lots of shopping, cooking and yard work to get ready.

If we do one in early fall, i'll hopefully have my Agile 8(s) which would be fun... i don't have anything new to bring to this one, so if i come, maybe i'll bring a couple of my 6ers and i'll bring my Dean which now has a Jazz and Custom 8 in it.


----------



## Buzz762 (Jun 18, 2008)

Dammit. I'd probably have driven up for this, but my vehicle's transmission just fucked up on me yesterday.


----------



## Scott (Jun 19, 2008)

I haven't chimed in at all in this thread, but as an FYI, i'll still be out of province for next weekend.


----------



## BigM555 (Jun 19, 2008)

Shit. Sorry guys I somehow missed this thread and had forgotten about the gathering (damn school ).

I'd love to make it but I'm not sure I can commit right now either. I've got a fair bit going on at the moment.

...and yeah...where the hell has Dendro been through this whole thread?


----------



## FredGrass (Jun 20, 2008)

Me and Salem (black magic Iceman) would be down for any kind of event in the area. I work weekends but it's easy to get time off. I would also enjoy a Sevenstring.org London event. I've seen at least a handful of posters from London. And we're definitely not short on bars in London. Maybe organize a prime warlord drinking battle. Metalface.


----------



## canuck brian (Jun 21, 2008)

I've been talking to Art and with long-ish weekend and numerous people not being able to make it, we might be moving the date to sometime in August. 

Art and I are getting together that night anyways though.


----------



## darren (Jun 26, 2008)

August or September would be cool. Hopefully after the first batch of Agile Intrepid 8 deliveries.


----------



## Kronpox (Jul 8, 2008)

darren said:


> August or September would be cool. Hopefully after the first batch of Agile Intrepid 8 deliveries.



Considering there would be my custom, my friend's custom, your pro, and your standard all there at once, it almost makes it seem worth it to actually put it off until the batch is delivered!


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm super swamped with band/work/life related things right now, but I definitely want to make it to one of these. 

Also, anyone in London should come to my band's last local show of the summer this Saturday and buy me a birthday drink


----------



## canuck brian (Jul 8, 2008)

K - so if we're going to plan one, lets get something down now. 

September 6?


----------



## velocity (Jul 8, 2008)

that would work for me..


----------



## budda (Jul 8, 2008)

hell if aaron can swing it, maybe i can swing it too - i'll be in london at that point


----------



## darren (Jul 8, 2008)

That weekend might work for me, too. We could have quite the gathering of 8s!


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 8, 2008)

budda said:


> hell if aaron can swing it, maybe i can swing it too - i'll be in london at that point



Possibly...I'll know more closer to the day, but it's while Richard's still away so I know I won't have a show.


----------



## budda (Jul 8, 2008)

we'll chat 'er up closer to the date 

also, we need to jam. as in, for a weekend. i'll bring my own food and clothes


----------



## canuck brian (Jul 9, 2008)

We'd definitely need a drummer in that case or someone with a a laptop running a good drum program!

We can talk close to the date, but the last time we did that, so much stuff came up, people already had plans....yadda yadda. If Art's cool with hosting again and the 6th is a go, lets just settle on that date now and plan around it.

I'll probably have another axe or two to preview at the gathering too!


----------



## darren (Jul 9, 2008)

Sweet... can't wait to see your work in person!

It'd be cool if Dendroaspis could borrow another interesting amp from work. At the last gathering, we all had a great time trying out lots of different guitars and pickups under controlled circumstances... (and giving the Soldano a pretty thorough testing and "Meh." review). It was very interesting to hear the different tones of various wood and pickup combinations.


----------



## canuck brian (Jul 9, 2008)

darren said:


> Sweet... can't wait to see your work in person!



Ditto! I'll hopefully have something other than my zebra 7, which suffered some severe damage going down a flight of stairs about 10 minutes after I finished it. The nut really didn't take well to it and tore a good portion of wood off with it when it went airborne.


----------



## velocity (Jul 9, 2008)

i have no problem hosting again...


----------



## canuck brian (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm super lame - i'm not even around on the 6th....


----------



## darren (Aug 12, 2008)

Just a few weeks away now... is this still going to happen on this date? That weekend works well for me. Hopefully my Intrepid will arrive in time!


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hopefully I can make it...we'll see.


----------



## velocity (Aug 19, 2008)

ok... here we go. the alternate date appears to be sept. 13. is that doable?


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 19, 2008)

Yay! A weekend that i might be around on! yay!


----------



## darren (Aug 19, 2008)

Not as good as the 6th for me, but i can probably make it.


----------



## velocity (Aug 20, 2008)

awesome darren! who else?


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm still a maybe. I don't have anything specific going on, I just need to secure a vehicle, and figure out the timing of everything around my work schedule


----------



## BigM555 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm back in the midst of MBA studies so I can't really commit. If things look positive as the date draws more near I'll try to make it.


----------



## velocity (Aug 20, 2008)

keep us posted mike!


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 20, 2008)

I believe anyone needing a ride out to Velocity's place can hitch a ride with me from Toronto. Grab a train, bus or whatever and i'll bring you out there. The getting back might be a tad more tricky.

I'll probably bring my 8, Ibanez's and amp. I think Art's already got one cab, so another couldn't hurt.


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 20, 2008)

If I can make it, I'll bring my Hellraiser, Ibanez AX110XL, and maybe my Line6 Flextone II HD if anyone's interested. I can also bring my Schecter Revenger-7 and/or Fender Jazz Bass V, again, if anyone's interested, and if I can make it. Hopefully I can, I'd love to meet you guys in person (Darren for the second time) and try out some of this gear.


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 20, 2008)

Totally man! More gear the merrier! I think a Soldano ran the gauntlet last time and didn't make it out without criticism.

Velocity's ENGL setup though will crush you. It's sick. You need to bring that Hellraiser - i've never played one!


----------



## budda (Aug 20, 2008)

i hope aaron can make it so he can bring me with my carvin, JSX and TSovChaos


----------



## darren (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm hoping to give my Dean an overhaul in the next couple of weeks. I'm going to glue the frets down just to make sure they're securely bonded to the fretboard (i've had some problems with dead notes on it in the past) and then do a full fret level, crown and polish. 

Last time i had it out to Velocity's place, it was sporting a JB and '59... it'll now have a Jazz in the neck and a Nailbomb in the bridge.


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 20, 2008)

darren said:


> I'm hoping to give my Dean an overhaul in the next couple of weeks. I'm going to glue the frets down just to make sure they're securely bonded to the fretboard (i've had some problems with dead notes on it in the past) and then do a full fret level, crown and polish.
> 
> Last time i had it out to Velocity's place, it was sporting a JB and '59... it'll now have a Jazz in the neck and a Nailbomb in the bridge.



Well hey! If anyone needs some serious work done to guitars, lemme know. I'll bring a bundle of way too expensive tools. 

Nut files, nut blanks, fretwire, fretting tools...pretty much anything.

If someone wants Seymour Duncans or Nordstrands for me to bring, lemme know quick so I can get an order in for you guys.


----------



## budda (Aug 20, 2008)

want to drop in a JB-7 and 59-7 into my carvin, and you can have the blackouts?


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 20, 2008)

budda said:


> want to drop in a JB-7 and 59-7 into my carvin, and you can have the blackouts?



Lemme know the models and I'll get a quote!


----------



## budda (Aug 20, 2008)

those be the models 

i really hope myself and aaron can make it out to this.. damn my lack of wheels..


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 21, 2008)

budda said:


> those be the models



Gah - shows me for reading too fast - I'll check into those models now and see what I can get.


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 27, 2008)

No dice on the quote yet, which is kinda weird coming from Duncan....


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 27, 2008)

am i the only guy from east of toronto possibly coming

i hope i have this fuckin tower crane job thing going by then

and i still haven't scored a case for my 27" baritone 6


----------



## velocity (Sep 3, 2008)

bump!!!!
ok. can people start confirming? i'd like to make sure we don't miss anyone.


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 4, 2008)

Me!


----------



## velocity (Sep 4, 2008)

ok. we have brian! who else?


----------



## darren (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm pretty sure i'm going to be there, too.

And i'll have at least one Agile Intrepid, and if all goes well this week, i'll also be bringing my Dean, which will have BKP Nailbombs and quite possibly, a GraphTech Ghost system installed.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 4, 2008)

i will i lived in toronto...


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 4, 2008)

darren said:


> I'm pretty sure i'm going to be there, too.
> 
> And i'll have at least one Agile Intrepid, and if all goes well this week, i'll also be bringing my Dean, which will have BKP Nailbombs and quite possibly, a GraphTech Ghost system installed.



Looking very much forward to playing one of those new Intrepids as they look like they're going to be beyond awesome. I'd like to say i'd be bringing some of my own work, but I've gutted the zebra for parts and the 8's "retired". 

I can't wait to hear the BKP's too - haven't heard a single model of them to date and I feel I'm missing something.


----------



## shredder777 (Sep 6, 2008)

when is the Toronto get together happening?? I gotta know!!!


----------



## velocity (Sep 6, 2008)

all right! we have darren!
the date is september 13th
Come One Come All!!!


----------



## budda (Sep 6, 2008)

aaron, whats the dealio!?

i see him tonight so i'll ask him.

haha i'll be at a badass concert the night before..


----------



## velocity (Sep 10, 2008)

bump!
everyone who's coming, step up.lol. pm for directions and phone #s etc. 
brian is out of town, but he will be back in time. so if anyone needs a ride in from t.o., let me know and i'll tell him...


----------



## budda (Sep 10, 2008)

needs a ride from somewhere in TO to the jam spot, or from outside TO?

i really hope i can make this... fred? aaron?


----------



## darren (Sep 11, 2008)

It would be great to see some of the crew from the last gathering. Maybe send out some private messages in case they're not seeing this thread?

Come on, guys! I'm bringing my Intrepids! 

Doesn't look like i'll have the BKPs or piezo in my Evo in time, though. But i do still have the Custom-8 and Jazz installed, so i'll still bring it so you can hear what an Alnico-8 loaded Duncan Custom sounds like.


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm not sure I can make it  I'm flat broke, and a have a lot going on right now, so as much as I'd love to, I don't think it'd be the best idea to do it.


----------



## darren (Sep 11, 2008)

YOU FEAR THE G.A.S.! 

That sucks, man... i'm sure i'm not alone in hoping you could make it.


----------



## budda (Sep 11, 2008)

he was supposed to be my ride  lol.

i cant afford to bus it to TO.

anyone else from london going??


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 11, 2008)

budda - PM me - i'll cover the bus to get you out there and back no problem.


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 11, 2008)

I really wish I could go...what's the details on exactly where it is, and what time it'll start/end?


----------



## velocity (Sep 11, 2008)

it's in brampton. start is around 8-9ish, and goes 'till it's done. last time was around 2am or so...

p.m for directions and contact numbers


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 12, 2008)

Well, I could get there on time if I can secure a vehicle so...hopefully? Then it's just an issue of getting home without falling asleep at the wheel


----------



## budda (Sep 12, 2008)

that's when we stay at someone's house 

you can do it! For us! (i'll spot some gas $)


----------



## darren (Sep 12, 2008)

C'mon... C'MONNN!

BTW, i took my Intrepid Standard to rehearsal tonight... you guys have GOT to hear the pickup in this thing.


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 12, 2008)

I'll call my parents tonight to see if I can borrow the car, you guys are very persuasive


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 12, 2008)

darren said:


> C'mon... C'MONNN!
> 
> BTW, i took my Intrepid Standard to rehearsal tonight... you guys have GOT to hear the pickup in this thing.



Hey Darren...I happen to have a nice pickup that would fit right into that beast.

I'm currently talking to Budda to pick him up at the greyhound station so if anyone else is taking the bus there, i'll hook you up.


----------



## darren (Sep 12, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> Hey Darren...I happen to have a nice pickup that would fit right into that beast.



Bridge or neck? I don't think i'm going to change the bridge pickup, but might consider adding a neck humbucker.


----------



## budda (Sep 12, 2008)

if aaron can steal the wheels, i have a ride 

if not, greyhoundification! maybe i'll do some reading for school on the bus..


----------



## BigM555 (Sep 12, 2008)

darren said:


> C'mon... C'MONNN!
> 
> BTW, i took my Intrepid Standard to rehearsal tonight... you guys have GOT to hear the pickup in this thing.



Aw, man you suck! 



I wanted to get a look at one of your 8's.

I'd like to make it but I'm up to my eyeballs in financial accounting. I've got to tend to my studies.

Take lots of pics, have a beer and a slice of za for the big man and be sure to shred some prog for me. 

BigM555


----------



## budda (Sep 12, 2008)

what! mike get your ass out there!


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 12, 2008)

darren said:


> Bridge or neck? I don't think i'm going to change the bridge pickup, but might consider adding a neck humbucker.



I've got a matched pair of Nordstrand 8's that I can't use for some time and I think my next 8 might be a fanned fret. I'll need to get the pickups slanted from Nordstrand instead of being straight.


----------



## budda (Sep 12, 2008)

Brian, you should build me a 7 and i'll give you my DC727


----------



## velocity (Sep 12, 2008)

if it's get too late, i do have a couch...


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm reasonably certain I'll be able to go, so I'll be PM-ing for the info, Budda, you in?


----------



## budda (Sep 12, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> I'm reasonably certain I'll be able to go, so I'll be PM-ing for the info, Budda, you in?



FUCKY YEAH!

sheesh. did you really have to ask? 

I'm bringing the carvin, maybe the LP? (loves m'LP and i play best on it..) and the JSX and TSovChaos. its a pity you guys wont get to hear the WGS'd cab.. unless someone has a C90'd item they're bringing?


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah, budda and I are definitely coming, I've got a vehicle, and we'll be bringing:

Definitely:
Schecter Hellraiser C-7 w/ EMG81-7 bridge (I might bring the 707 in the pocket in case we want to A/B) (me)
Ibanez AX110XL w/ Duncan JB bridge (me)
Schecter Revenger-7 w/ DiMarzio Blaze bridge (me) <-- This one's for sale.
Carvin DC727 OFR (budda)
Peavey JSX (budda)

Maybe:
Fender Jazz Bass V (me)
Gibson Les Paul Studio (budda)
Line6 Flextone II HD (me)

And whatever else budda's bringing that I forgot


----------



## budda (Sep 12, 2008)

you left out TSovChaos damn it! 

im so pumped, my weekend is awesome


----------



## velocity (Sep 12, 2008)

awesome. there's two more!
pm'd info. who else?


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 12, 2008)

budda said:


> you left out TSovChaos damn it!
> 
> im so pumped, my weekend is awesome



 Oh yeah.


----------



## budda (Sep 12, 2008)

who do we have so far??


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm probably not going to bring the bass, as I have to use its case for my Revenger


----------



## velocity (Sep 12, 2008)

well so far we have...
velocity
canuck brian
darren
buddha
eleven59


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 12, 2008)

I`ll be bringing my whole rig (pod xt, velocity 300, dolye supercab), my 770, the floral and the 8. The 8`s almost 4 years old and was my first stab at it, be gentle. The fretwork is ass. Floral needs some rewiring and some loving.

I was hoping to bring the wenge 7 but I didn`t get any time on it in the past 2 weeks. Very shitty.

K - offer still stands if someone needs a pickup in the city.

Edit: I`ll be bringing my GX700 as well but I`m looking to part ways with it. Gimme a decent pickup or something!


----------



## Shotglass (Sep 13, 2008)

Aww it's things like this that make me wish I played guitar 
You boys have fun tonight


----------



## budda (Sep 13, 2008)

we will!

darren, you better have your JP7!!!

why isnt scotty coming? someone beam scotty over!

what about Trespass? he's in TO. bastard.


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 13, 2008)

budda said:


> we will!
> 
> darren, you better have your JP7!!!
> 
> ...



I talked to Trespass yesterday - he got saddled working all weekend and can't make it out....


----------



## budda (Sep 13, 2008)

damn


----------



## velocity (Sep 13, 2008)

i p.m'd scott... no answer


----------



## Scott (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't currently have a bass that I can bring, and my 7 string isn't wired up or set up.

I'm all for going and chilling out, but I might not be participating much with no axe of my own, and a bunch of righty bastards


----------



## Scott (Sep 13, 2008)

velocity said:


> i p.m'd scott... no answer




In my defense, I was drinking when I got your PM.


----------



## velocity (Sep 13, 2008)

lol...
do you remember how to get here?


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 13, 2008)

I'z will be also bringing my S540P as well.


----------



## Scott (Sep 13, 2008)

Ima say no to that.

good thing about this time though, is I now have GPS at my disposal, so getting there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## velocity (Sep 13, 2008)

awesome! pm ing contact info...


----------



## budda (Sep 13, 2008)

scott, show your face lol.

the more the merrier


----------



## darren (Sep 13, 2008)

I wasn't planning on bringing my JP7, but i'll see if i can fit it in my car.

I'll be bringing my Evo 7... i didn't get the BKPs installed, and my GHOST bridge isn't done yet, because GraphTech had to mill out the bottom of the bridge, but it still has a Jazz-7 and Custom-7 (with the Alnico 8 magnet) which i thought you guys would like to hear.

I'm also bringing both of my Intrepids. If i can fit the JP7 in the car, i will. Unfortunately, our "big" car (the MINI) is in the shop, and i haven't been added to the rental yet, so i'm driving the smart. I *should* be able to fit the Evo and JP7 in the back, and the Intrepids will ride up front.

Oh, BTW, we're going to see an early show of Burn After Reading, so i likely won't be hitting the gathering until around 9-ish, if that's okay.

I'm pretty sure i still have the directions in my PM.

See you cats tonight!


----------



## budda (Sep 13, 2008)

just bring 1 intrepid then  lol.

oh and can you bring some of those new picks you got? the clayton ones?

i wanna steal one 

see you in 4 hours! haah


----------



## darren (Sep 13, 2008)

No Dendroaspis this time around?


----------



## velocity (Sep 13, 2008)

i forgot to call allen?
i forgot to call allen...
i'm on it!


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 13, 2008)

Scott! If you are in the downtown/toronto area, lemme know if I can pick you up!

416 561 5127


----------



## budda (Sep 13, 2008)

there ya go! lol

he's on the ball! haha

i hope my jamming on my DC727 constitutes me being warmed up now


----------



## velocity (Sep 13, 2008)

scott is in etobicoke.
allen is a no go. he said to take lots of pictures though.


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 13, 2008)

I'lll be picking him up if he's in etobicoke - i have to go on the 401 right thru there.


----------



## budda (Sep 13, 2008)

any of you guys looking to buy a new amp? the JSX is on the chopping block, so run it through its paces


----------



## darren (Sep 14, 2008)

Great seeing everybody again last night (or tonight... i haven't gone to bed yet), and great to meet Brian for the first time.

Some quick highlights...

Budda's JSX sounds amazing. His Chaos-modded TS7 also sounded fucking wicked. Also played budda's Carvin, and was quite surprised at the neck profile... can't say i'm a fan... but the body was pretty sleek and comfy.

I've never really tried out a modern Schecter 7, and got to play on eleven59's black cherry Hellraiser. Holy crap, what a nice guitar. I don't know what some of you guys are smoking, calling that neck a "baseball bat". That guitar has a seriously nice neck on it, and Aaron's particular one had a really nice, lightweight mahogany body on it. Amazing guitar.

Brian brought out his 8, which he's very critical of, and while it does have its flaws, it shows the early makings of a really skilled and talented builder. I was pretty impressed with it overall. I loved the birdseye fretboard and headstock cap. The inlay pattern was pretty wild, too. Can't wait to see some of your newer builds!

Scott, you should have brought your Bad Horsie UV. You looked REALLY bored hanging out with all us righties! 

Thanks to velocity for hosting again... it was a great time, good converation, lots of _djent_... good buncha guys.


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 14, 2008)

So guys....where are the pics?


----------



## budda (Sep 14, 2008)

brian's on it... or so he said - i bet he fell asleep  (or he's having a fun time uploading them...)

twas nice to meet brian and velocity, and good seeing darren and scott again!

highlights:
ENGL Powerballs dont need a boost.  good times w/ the carvin lol.
JP7 - nice neck, nice body, do not want. that's right, i said it...
Darren's EVO 7 - SELL IT TO ME NAAAOOOWWWW! 
8 strings - what the hell? there's.. more? what am i supposed to.. HEY i got lost on the fretboard already!  and brian can build a nice guitar!

thanks for hosting a good event, and sorry for hogging a guitar darren  (ok im not sorry, but i should at least apologize right? )


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 14, 2008)

Definitely had a great time, just got home myself  

ENGL Powerball = impressive. Wish I had time to sit down and tweak as it seemed like it could do a lot of different things. Sounded great with the Hellraiser, and very thick and chunky with the Ibanez baritone.

Agile 8-strings = surprising. I was not expecting them to play that comfortably, or sound that good right off the start. Still not sure I _need_ an 8-string, but I'm starting to kind of want one 

Brian's 8-string looked really nice, though I didn't get a chance to try it out or take an extremely close look.

JP7 I found was a really excellent guitar but completely not for me. It felt really smooth and played really well, but I just couldn't get on with the neck, just can't handle thin necks. There was always a bunch of air between my hand and the neck and it didn't feel right 

Dean EVO 7 definitely sounded killer through the JSX, I especially liked some of the mid/low-gain stuff with the parallel pickup options, sounded really cool. 

Carvin was cool to play finally, definitely looks nicer in person than in pictures (and I never thought they looked terrible in pictures). The neck was close-ish to my Schecter, but different. Overall, nice guitar, but not the right fit for me. 

Velocity's rack o' doom was very impressive and intimidating  But sounded great and seemed very straightforward to use.

Brian's SS rack sounded great too (wish I had taken a closer look at that cab).

Overall, GAS-ing a bit for amps, though I'm sure I'll fall in love with my Line6 again tomorrow since I rarely if ever play above bedroom volume these days (my main focus for live and loud is my bass rig). Mostly I feel really good about the fact that I still liked my Hellraiser best out of all the guitars I played tonight


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 14, 2008)

How the hell did I manage a double-post?


----------



## budda (Sep 14, 2008)

because you're tired!


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 14, 2008)

I pretty much passed out when I got home...sooooo tired.

Highlights for me:

Getting to meet everyone finally in person was awesome. I'm stoked we all managed to get out during a really shitty night of bad weather for some seriously loud jamming. 

FINALLY playing a Hellraiser! Holy shit! These things are underpriced for what you get. Definitely on my short list of guitars to pick up. Aaron's has a nice lightweight mahogany body and the neck was nothing short of awesome.

Playing Budda's Carvin! He doesn't dig on it because of the floyd, but it's a really really nice machine.

Velocity's Vandenberg - such a fast neck on that thing.

Playing the Intrepid Standard (mmm) and nitpicking the Pro. 

Seeing that goddamn awful ESP M-1 on Craigslist. Yikes.

MOAR PICS!!

Budda tearing it up






Scott looking very spooky










Ok, unless other Schecters happen to have giant necks, Schecter necks are awesome. You guys thinking they're baseball bats....i wonder about ya.






770 on the left, Peavey Vandenberg on the right - fantastic playing axe.






Quick shot of Art's wall (that's an SK Jem in there.)






NOM






Darren's arrival and unveiling of the 8 string Agiles











So after seeing these things in person, they're decently built, but I feel that Darren got the short end of the stick on the Intrepid Pro - the body actually has severe stress fractures right in the control cavity area. The standard though - I wanted to take it home and the neck on it totally surprised me, it's little effort to adjust to it and I've got pretty small fingers to start with.






Budda tearing it up again on the JP-7 (also an AMAZING playing guitar)






Aaron checking out the Agile






Darren using the 8 for something other than djenting. This thing sounded really really full with clean tones and the nice complex chords rang clear.






Me doing some wheedlywheedlywhee!!






More Darren






























 
That's all I managed to get - I honestly thought I took a lot more though. I think we've got at least 2 more people to throw some pics up.


----------



## budda (Sep 14, 2008)

he's up and moving! I've been up since 6 for some reason.. i went to bed at 4.

did we get a pic of that entire wall? probably not, its a pretty wide wall.

3 badass rigs.. mine being the simplest 

good times, good times!

/EVO 7 GAS


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 14, 2008)

budda said:


> he's up and moving! I've been up since 6 for some reason.. i went to bed at 4.
> 
> did we get a pic of that entire wall? probably not, its a pretty wide wall.
> 
> ...




I'm up....I'm tired...and now I've got to go build a network all day. Woo. The only plus I've got here is that I get to charge 75 an hour for a job that's probably going to take me about 10 hours today....

That JSX really kicked ass. If i was still doing the head/cab thing, I'd be looking right at this beast.


----------



## budda (Sep 14, 2008)

oh do it anyway  - you'll just bring a head to jam sessions instead of that beast of a rack!

just in case. bah.

in other news, darren needs to sell me that dean.. yeah.. 

PS: I'm running on 2 hours sleep, and i dont know why. booyah!


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh yeah, a few more highlights:

Playing the JEM with the shaved down neck right after playing the 8-string  Man was that an odd experience.

Everyone freezing on the front lawn when velocity moved Brian's rack and we heard thing rattling around inside, before finding out it was just spare screws


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 14, 2008)

You know, I think I may have a problem, I can't stop the ENGL GAS, and I can't stop thinking about those 8-strings...


----------



## velocity (Sep 14, 2008)

engl's are a sickness...
once they're in the blood, you're screwed.lol.
i have pictures and comments to post in a little bit, i just ended up with some out of town company.
up at 8 o'clock after the long trip home last night.


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 14, 2008)

velocity said:


> engl's are a sickness...
> once they're in the blood, you're screwed.lol.



Yeah, if I ever have money again, and am seriously considering a new amp, that'll be one of the first places I'll look.



canuck brian said:


> Ok, unless other Schecters happen to have giant necks, Schecter necks are awesome. You guys thinking they're baseball bats....i wonder about ya.



Yeah, the really interesting part is that the Revenger to the left in the picture has a thinner, more "Ibanez" neck. Playing the Revenger for years my hands never got used to it, my left hand would _always_ cramp up after a while. The Hellraiser just fits my hands flawlessly and I can play that thing for hours and not feel the least bit tired.


----------



## darren (Sep 14, 2008)

I dunno, i thought Justin's JSX had more pleasing and usable tones than the ENGL. I didn't touch the EQ on the ENGL, but i found the way it was set up was just too loud, too bassy, with too much gain. I probably could have dialed in a tone, but i don't like messing with people's settings. 

And how did Brian not capture a single shot of Justin playing my Evo? He was only doing that for like, half the night. I'm sure velocity has at least one on his camera.


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 14, 2008)

darren said:


> I dunno, i thought Justin's JSX had more pleasing and usable tones than the ENGL. I didn't touch the EQ on the ENGL, but i found the way it was set up was just too loud, too bassy, with too much gain. I probably could have dialed in a tone, but i don't like messing with people's settings.
> 
> And how did Brian not capture a single shot of Justin playing my Evo? He was only doing that for like, half the night. I'm sure velocity has at least one on his camera.



Yeah, I wasn't 100% happy with the tone, but I could see potential, and I liked the cleans.

The JSX was definitely very nice, but I again haven't had a chance to tweak it. _LOVE_ what it did for cleans and mid-gain though.


----------



## budda (Sep 15, 2008)

i love what the TS dimed into the clean channel does  punk band ahoy!

and it gets vintagey with the les paul - its the setup i used to used to play woman, johnny B goode, hold me in your arms.

aaron, go ahead and tweak - my JSX EQ pretty much looks like "treb: 5 mid: dimed bass: 5" on my clean channel and nothing below 7 (except the gain) on the distortion channels 

methinks we should have a proper picstory somewhere where it'll get more traffic/make more people jealous lol.


----------



## AVH (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey looks like you guys had a good time, sorry I missed it, but i had just returned from europe, and was still quite bagged when Art phoned me about it - I had totally forgot. I haven't been using the net much in the past little while. I probably could've brought my new VHT FB412-P50E cab to try out, and maybe borrowed something cool from work again, like a H&K TriAmp head or something. Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 20, 2008)

The TriAmp would have been perfect, since Budda was talking constantly about considering buying one


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 21, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> The TriAmp would have been perfect, since Budda was talking constantly about considering buying one



...and stealing Darren's Dean 7.


----------



## budda (Sep 22, 2008)

moreso taking Darren's dean then anything 

Triamp Mk2  muahaha.


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 22, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> ...and stealing Darren's Dean 7.



Yeah  Can't forget that.


----------



## AVH (Sep 23, 2008)

budda said:


> moreso taking Darren's dean then anything
> 
> Triamp Mk2  muahaha.


 
Hey budda - I sat down for nearly an hour with one of these heads, and it was alright, kind of reminded me of a cross between a Bogner and a Soldano in a good way. Beautiful clean channel too. The lighted blue plexi front is bit Vegas for my taste, but it sure does stand out from any other amp out there visually.
It's nice, but not $3600 nice IMO. Great 'chewy' lead tone, but only adequate rythem tone - I like my chug tighter. For that kind of scratch I would soooo do a VHT UL in a heart beat, but that's my preference. You very well might dig it. Hell, we're H&K dealers/distributers now, so you could always just finance one easily...


----------

